# A surreal sky setting



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello all paintings

This is my lastest soft pastel painting.
Appreciate any comments and suggestions
Stever


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

It's very good Stevers, now you need to make a picture of it by adding some interest like a specific tree, birds, animals or even people. What you have done is fine, but it's background. Now bring it to life...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful Stever. It strikes me as being a sunrise (not sunset) and it says to me it will be a great summer day.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Stever said:


> Appreciate any comments and suggestions
> Stever


Your asking so I'm giving.:biggrin: Your tree trunk across the river looks too big to me. This shows up in your other work as well. Just something to think about. 

The land on the right seems disconnected from the water, almost floating on it. Lastly, the clouds appear to be woven into the sky and should be more random in shape and location. 

As a wise man once said to me. Just keep learning.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello

Desdichado, Terry and Dick

Thanks for taking time to look and comments.
Appreciate the input
Stever


----------

